# Voices Needed - women marathon runners for Chatelaine Magazine



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Hey Folks,

I'm putting together a story for Chatelaine on marathon runners/training for a marathon. Any over 30 women out there planning on, currently training for, or have trained for/ran a marathon in the past and are interested in being interviewed, pass along the contact info in a PM. 

Thanks!

THF


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll keep my ears open at work for you  We have a gym and a trainer there who should know for sure.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

thanks Cid!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Haha when I saw the title I thought it was an ad for some dirty chat line..


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

that explains some of the responses i've got


----------

